

Ask HN: What incentive do MOOC teachers have? - krrishd

I&#x27;m just wondering what the primary motivation for professors teaching MOOCs is. Are they getting paid? Or is it just because they&#x27;d like to volunteer their time to education?
======
chanachor
Every professor or teacher I have spoken with loves the idea of them being
able to help and reach more individuals now with platforms like Coursera, Khan
Academy, and SchoolKeep. My guess is a lot of them do it because they love
teaching. However, for some it may help them get recognition and grants too
for their research or school. I wouldn't doubt if some are being asked to
speak at conferences and getting paid that way because of their reach &
influence through MOOCs platforms either.

